# WDTV WLAN-fähig machen



## mf_Jade (19. Februar 2012)

*WDTV WLAN-fähig machen*

Huhu,

ich hab nen WDTV-Player der ersten Generation und versuch den schon seit einer Woche WLAN-fähig zu machen es will aber partout nicht gelingen. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir vllt helfen?


----------



## stevie4one (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: WDTV WLAN-fähig machen*

Les dich mal hier ein - ist zudem ein sehr umfangreiches und belebtes Forum. Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, musst du eine Custum-Firmware flashen (B-Rad), mit der Standardsoftware funzt die Wlan-Verbindung nicht. Hier auch mal eine deutsche Anleitung.


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: WDTV WLAN-fähig machen*

Danke dafür beide Seiten hab ich schon gelesen und benutzt. Das Problem ist das ich den W-Lanstick nich habe, mit meinem krieg ich einfach keine IP zugewiesen


----------



## stevie4one (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: WDTV WLAN-fähig machen*

Es funktioniert auch nur mit den aufgeführten Wlan-Sticks, Voraussetzung ist die Customfirmware von B-Rad. Ich selbst hatte es auch mal mit einem Wlan-Stick von AVM alias Fritz probiert. Da bekomme ich auch keine Verbindung.


----------



## mf_Jade (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: WDTV WLAN-fähig machen*

Hab mir mal nen DWA140 RevB2 besorgt und damit krieg ich jetzt eine, wollt ich zwar nicht aber 15€ die sich rentiert haben.


----------



## stevie4one (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: WDTV WLAN-fähig machen*

Freut mich, dass es jetzt geklappt hat.


----------

